# Differences between an Ibanez RG7621 and an RG7421



## Vletrmx (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm currently in the market for an RG7621 and found this listing on eBay: 

Ibanez RG7621 7 String - Made In Japan - eBay (item 280353465128 end time Jun-07-09 19:00:00 PDT)

My curiosity about the authenticity of this guitar stems from the fact that the pickup tabs on the pictures the seller has posted are rounded as opposed to the more triangular shape of ordinary 7621's. I'm a little apprehensive about this, so what do you guys think? Is it for real?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that's an RG7421. The confusion is probably that around 1999, they were using 7621 necks on 7421s. The neck heel will be stamped as an RG7621, but the pickup tabs definitely give it away as an RG7421. If you are planning to swap out the pickups anyways, this would still be a great deal.

P.S. I've heard that the 7621 and 7421 used different bridges, but I can't see how one "Fender" style hardtail bridge could be inferior to another one.

7 String Specs - RG Fixed Bridge


----------



## Vletrmx (Jun 6, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Yeah, that's an RG7621. The confusion is probably that around 1999, they were using 7621 necks on 7421s. The neck heel will be stamped as an RG7621, but the pickup tabs definitely give it away as an RG7421. If you are planning to swap out the pickups anyways, this would still be a great deal.
> 
> P.S. I've heard that the 7621 and 7421 used different bridges, but I can't see how one "Fender" style hardtail bridge could be inferior to another one.
> 
> 7 String Specs - RG Fixed Bridge




Okay, so are you saying it is an RG7421? I'm reading your reply as saying two different things and I'm confused, haha.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's one of the first RG7421s that used a leftover RG7621 neck (as evidenced by the skunk stripe on the back of the neck).

I edited my first post.


----------



## yan12 (Jun 7, 2009)

The bridges are indeed different. The 7621 has a slightly thicker profile on the base plate and much better saddles. Some claim to get better sustain with this bridge but I am not sure if I can hear a difference. The saddles also have more meat to them on the 7621 so perhaps that adds something, but again, I don't know. I put hipshot 7's on my ibbys now...and the original early run 7621's have leftover 1 pc maple necks with no skunk stripes...I have been told that as the sale of Universe's slowed down in mid to late 90's, they used up Uni bodies and routed them for 2 humbuckers with no middle coil and used up some Uni necks as well. This goes for 7620 and 7621 guitars. NO 76xx guitars I have (5 total) feature that stripe on the back of the neck and the 3 fixed bridges are all the same in that they are thicker than 7421 bridges.
Yan


----------



## Vletrmx (Jun 7, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Yeah, it's one of the first RG7421s that used a leftover RG7621 neck (as evidenced by the skunk stripe on the back of the neck).
> 
> I edited my first post.



Cool, thanks for clearing that up, man.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 7, 2009)

I swear that I read here about people here having RG7620s with skunk stripe necks and how those necks were better than the plain maple ones?


----------



## Vletrmx (Jun 7, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> I swear that I read here about people here having RG7620s with skunk stripe necks and how those necks were better than the plain maple ones?



Um, I was under the impression that the skunk stripe was a piece of Bubinga to "reinforce the neck." I don't know much more than that, but to me it sounds like there's not much of a difference.


----------



## Shredcow (Jun 7, 2009)

Look at the pick up routes.

The 7621 will have triangular ears where the pup's mounting screws are.

The 7421 looks just like that ebay link: the routes are square.


----------



## TheLead (Jun 10, 2021)

There are some rg7620s with skunk stripes. I’ve seen a few. Difference is honestly down to neck profile for the skunk vs no skunk, the skunk striped necks have a bit thinner feel to them and are a bit flatter.


----------

